# All dialects: دايما / ديمة (always)



## Hemza

Hello,

I would like to know if a variation of دايما exists in your country/ies? In North Africa (and if I'm not wrong, according to a song I heard, in the Sinaï but I don't know about Egypt/Sudan) some people (mainly a rural/bedouin feature) say it "ديمة". Does it exists in Asia?

Thanks.


----------



## elroy

In Palestinian Arabic it's only دايمًا.


----------



## Alfaaz

Hemza said:
			
		

> ... Does it exists in Asia?


 In which language or region?

In Urdu, it always appears to be دائم، دائمًا، دائمی:


> A دائم _dāʼim_ (act. part. n. of دام (for دوم), 'to continue'), adj. & adv. Continuing, lasting; continuing always, continual, &c. (see _dāʼimī_, the more com. form.);—continually, always, perpetually (=_dāʼimaṉ_):—_dāʼimuʼl-ḥabs_, Imprisonment for life; perpetually imprisoned:—_dāʼimuʼl-ḵẖamr_, adj. & s.m. Perpetually drinking wine;—a sot, a drunkard:—_dāʼimuʼl-maraẓ_, adj. Always sick.





> A دائمًا _dāʼimaṉ_ (acc. of _dāʼim_), adv. Continually, perpetually, for ever.


 There are the following words in Persian, but these don't seem to have any relation to the topic of this thread:


> دیمه _daima,_ Light; rain; dew; corn;--_dīma,_ Face, cheek.


----------



## Hemza

Alfaaz said:


> In which language or region?
> 
> In Urdu, it always appears to be دائم، دائمًا، دائمی: There are the following words in Persian, but these don't seem to have any relation to the topic of this thread:


I meant Arabic dialects of Asia  (as opposed to those of Africa). But if there is an Arabic dialect spoken in Pakistan or Afghanistan, I'll glad to know about what is used. Thanks for the information about Urdu though .

Thanks ya ustadh @elroy


----------



## Alfaaz

Oh! Please excuse the extraneous information in my previous post!

Is there are a reason that both posts #1 and #2 have written the word with a _yaa_, while the dictionaries here in Arabic Almanac appear to list it with _hamza_? How is the word pronounced (_daa'im_ or _daayim_)?


----------



## elroy

ء is MSA.


----------



## Alfaaz

elroy said:
			
		

> ء is MSA.


That's interesting. Thanks for answering!


----------



## tounsi51

In some dialects, دوم is also used


----------



## Hemza

Alfaaz said:


> Oh! Please excuse the extraneous information in my previous post!



No problem at all . You're welcome to take part, it's always interesting to have information about other languages even if it wasn't my main target.



tounsi51 said:


> In some dialects, دوم is also used



Thanks ya Si tounsi. Do you know where? Is it in Tunisia? I never heard دوم.


----------



## tounsi51

You're welcome bah Hemza 

It's used in the expression دوم ان شاء الله  something like that, we can translate in French by "pour toujours"


----------



## Hemza

Any other input?


----------



## fenakhay

*dayma/dīma* (inherited) but there are also learnèd borrowings from MSA (though less used) *dāyman/dā2iman*.


----------



## WadiH

دايِم or دايْماً.  Also دوم.


----------



## Hemza

fenakhay said:


> *dayma/dīma* (inherited) but there are also learnèd borrowings from MSA (though less used) *dāyman/dā2iman*.


Do you mean in Morocco? Because I feel like in non hilalian dialects (أصحاب القاف ) دايما is more prevalent while ديما is mainly used by hilalian dialects. My mum for instance never say ديما, she always use دايما/دائما


----------



## Mahaodeh

elroy said:


> ء is MSA.


Actually, in Iraqi Arabic they do say دائما with the hamza pronounced, alongside دايما ك. I don’t know if it’s a borrowing from MSA because it’s quite common.


----------



## Ihsiin

In Iraqi you can also find دوم, as well as أبد and أبدًا, though I suppose the usage of those two is slightly different.


----------



## Mahaodeh

دوم is a little outdated at least in Baghdad, but perhaps it’s been revived recently, I wouldn’t know.

أبد is used to convey a completely different meaning, in fact one could say an opposite meaning. أبدا is also used in the Levant.


----------

